# Horse owners wanted for SKY tv show!



## Gadget Geeks (Jul 28, 2011)

Bullseye Productions are currently looking for Horse owners to take part in a brand new SKY1 HD series all about technology & gadgets. The show will feature a team of gadget experts, ready to address every day peoples technology based problems, queries and desires.

We're specifically looking for Horse owners who wish they could spend more time with their horse when there not at the stables or would love a gadget that would help exercise the horse remotley ! so if thats you, get in contact ASAP.

If you want to hear more about the show and to be sent an application form, please email Charlotte ORourke at - [email protected]  with HORSE in the subject. Remember to include your name and number.


----------

